# Cheapest pint in Ireland



## Purple (9 Mar 2009)

From todays Independent a publican in Tralee is charging €3 a pint. I presume we will now hear David Begg condemn this "race to the bottom" in the pub sector and how pub sector workers will be hit by the inevitable cut in funding


----------



## PaddyW (9 Mar 2009)

Up the Kingdom!


----------



## dewdrop (9 Mar 2009)

I suspect there is a pub if not pubs in Cork that will beat this Kerry pub. Will have to check my hunch and report back hopefully with good news


----------



## Caveat (9 Mar 2009)

I can get a pint bottle (generally more expensive than draught options) of Cider for €3 - can anyone beat that?


----------



## dockingtrade (9 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> I can get a pint bottle (generally more expensive than draught options) of Cider for €3 - can anyone beat that?


 
in a shebeen??


----------



## Caveat (9 Mar 2009)

dockingtrade said:


> in a shebeen??


 
Nope.  It's a real pub. Just.


----------



## Purple (9 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Nope.  It's a real pub. Just.



Where exactly is "the sticks"?


----------



## Guest128 (9 Mar 2009)

I challenge anyone to beat Ossler's Bar in Omagh: £2.15 for a pint of Guinness, equating to €2.44, on a Saturday night at 11.45. None of this "pints go up after 11PM" bull we have in some places down here.


----------



## Purple (9 Mar 2009)

Chapelizod to Omagh for a cheap pint... if you save money on that trip your liver must be made of steel.


----------



## dodo (9 Mar 2009)

If you name a Pub that has  a cheap pint please Name and praise, no point saying got a pint for this or that if we don't know where to go for that cheap pint.


----------



## Guest128 (9 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Chapelizod to Omagh for a cheap pint... if you save money on that trip your liver must be made of steel.



Haha! Was up for the Galway/Tyrone game so had to go for a celebratory few scoops after the game


----------



## SlurrySlump (10 Mar 2009)

I think that TGI Fridays are charging €3 a pint.


----------



## Caveat (10 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Where exactly is "the sticks"?


 
You take the road to oblivion, go beyond the hills of doom, through the forest of lost souls and follow the path along the stream of destiny ... and then it's just beside the newsagents.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (10 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> You take the road to oblivion, go beyond the hills of doom, through the forest of lost souls and follow the path along the stream of destiny ... and then it's just beside the newsagents.


 
Is that beside Athlone ??


----------



## Purple (10 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> You take the road to oblivion, go beyond the hills of doom, through the forest of lost souls and follow the path along the stream of destiny ... and then it's just beside the newsagents.



I never took you for a Hobbit!


----------



## Chocks away (10 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Where exactly is "the sticks"?


Isn't that (STYX) the river that Achille's was dipped in? Seemingly it is just this side of Hades. Turn left before. If I remember rightly, having drunk from it, you lost your voice for a year (now, that's a nice thought - a quiet pub) and were ostracised for a further decade. Any mythologists out there?


----------



## demoivre (10 Mar 2009)

€3 for a large Bulmers in a pub is very cheap - I think it's €4.90 in my local.


----------



## Caveat (10 Mar 2009)

Sorry guys don't want to give it away.  It really is a pub though - but very 'rudimentary' shall we say and a kind of local secret.

Not somewhere you would take someone on a date - put it that way.


----------



## Delboy (10 Mar 2009)

£2 a pint in newcastle at the weekend. Paid €3 for a jug of beer (2.5 pints) in an irish bar in sydney recently. And you could get guiness in Sydney for €2.75 a pint.
How come not 1 single pub in ireland will sell cheap booze....there has to be an opening given the current market, everywhere in the UK seems to be able to do it


----------



## Delboy (10 Mar 2009)

...


----------



## Purple (10 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Sorry guys don't want to give it away.  It really is a pub though - but very 'rudimentary' shall we say and a kind of local secret.


 Location: The sticks (or Styx)... are you the ferryman? Have you met Chris DeBurgh? Do you rob the silver coins and if not what happens to them?


----------



## S.L.F (10 Mar 2009)

I'm going down to the other Capital (they wish) to see customers and a couple of posters about sash windows and would like to know if anybody has good places to go for a pint down there.


----------



## Caveat (10 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Location: The sticks (or Styx)... are you the ferryman? Have you met Chris DeBurgh? Do you rob the silver coins and if not what happens to them?


 
Ferryman??  I've enough to be doin'! I gave you directions to the stream - you can make your own way from there. 

Chris de Burgh wandered down our way once...a spaceman came travelling indeed. A header.

I do keep the coins that have been supplied in vain though - keeps me in Bulmers for a few nights.


----------



## Firefly (10 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I'm going down to the other Capital (they wish) to see customers and a couple of posters about sash windows and would like to know if anybody has good places to go for a pint down there.


 
The Long Valley & The Hi B - 20 yards of each other by the GPO and also The Chateaux on Patrick Street are all great pubs. LV also has incredible sambos so no need to break for food!


----------



## RMCF (10 Mar 2009)

There is no doubt that the cheapest pint in Ireland is in the North somewhere, so perhaps this thread should be retitled.

NI is the place for booze. End of.


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I'm going down to the other Capital *(they wish)* to see customers and a couple of posters about sash windows and would like to know if anybody has good places to go for a pint down there.


 
Was going to suggest a few 'til you said that!!




Firefly said:


> The Long Valley & *The Hi B* - 20 yards of each other by the GPO and also The Chateaux on Patrick Street are all great pubs. LV also has incredible sambos so no need to break for food!


 
Don't let your phone ring in the Hi-B, you'll be out on your This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language!

Tom Barry's on Barrack street is a lovely pub. Calnan's on Sullivan's quay and the Castle Inn on Nth. Main Street are two nice old fashioned pubs.


----------



## S.L.F (10 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I'm going to buy you a few, give me a call as soon as you get down here


 
Fixed that for you (Carlsberg don't make Cork people but if they did...)


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I'm going down to the other Capital (they wish) to see customers and a couple of posters about sash windows and would like to know if anybody has good places to go for a pint down there.


 
S.L.F., I did every pub in Town tonight to pave the way for you. Bad news, I'm afraid. Not a decent pint to be had in Cork and the cheapest was €7.50! 

I hear there's great openings in sash window restoration in Outer Mongolia. And the beer isn't bad there either!


----------



## Shawady (11 Mar 2009)

dewdrop said:


> I suspect there is a pub if not pubs in Cork that will beat this Kerry pub. Will have to check my hunch and report back hopefully with good news


 
Looks like your hunch was right.

[broken link removed]


----------



## S.L.F (11 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> S.L.F., I did every pub in Town tonight to pave the way for you. Bad news, I'm afraid. Not a decent pint to be had in Cork and the cheapest was 7.50!
> 
> I hear there's great openings in sash window restoration in Outer Mongolia. And the beer isn't bad there either!



Outer Mongolia where people have just learnt how to behave in a civilised manner...just north of Cork isn't it?


----------



## sandrat (11 Mar 2009)

SLF you like fixing things eh, any good at fixing my broken dishwasher?


----------



## DavyJones (11 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Outer Mongolia where people have just learnt how to behave in a civilised manner...just north of Cork isn't it?




Oh, thats where I live, not OM, but north of Cork. I'm on your way, we can have an AAM booze up


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I'm going down to the other Capital (they wish) to see customers and a couple of posters about sash windows and would like to know if anybody has good places to go for a pint down there.


 
Forgot to ask you if you got a visa to visit the People's Republic.


----------



## S.L.F (11 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Forgot to ask you if you got a visa to visit the People's Republic.



No they didn't use visa they used cash to get me to come down!


----------



## S.L.F (11 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> SLF you like fixing things eh, any good at fixing my broken dishwasher?



Funny Sandra, I was only in Port Laoise a few hours ago.

Since we're married now a couple me weeks you should know I don't even know how to turn a washing machine on never mind fix one.


----------



## Purple (11 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Since we're married now a couple me weeks you should know I don't even know how to turn a washing machine on never mind fix one.



S.L.F., are you from Jamaica?


----------



## Caveat (11 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> S.L.F., are you from Jamaica?


 
He could be you know. 

I mean, you could be Chinese for all we know.


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> No they didn't use visa they used cash to get me to come down!


 
Ah S.L.F., my brother is a Member of the Republican Border Guard. I'll have to get him to look out for you and check you out when you're coming to visit us. He tells me they "accept" Visa, Mastercard and cash so you should get through ok!


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Mar 2009)

Due to unscrupulous posting by a certain Jackine sash window specialist, I hereby recommend the Catwalk for the friendliest, cheapest and loveliest bar in Cork. Enjoy!!


----------



## Chocks away (12 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Funny Sandra, I was only in Port Laoise a few hours ago.
> 
> Since we're married now a couple me weeks you should know I don't even know how to turn a washing machine on never mind fix one.





Purple said:


> S.L.F., are you from Jamaica?



*Red fe de bloodshed inflicted on the sufferah since slavery days ** Gold fe de wealth stolen from the sufferah since Solomon's  temple was laid low  *
*Green fe de blessed land in Africa dat awaits the black mon's return*​Go Rastaman, Go! Methinks S.L.F. stands for Ska Lovers Federation (Clonakilty Cumann)


----------



## Yorrick (12 Mar 2009)

The English Pub chain Witherspoons were rumoured to be moving into a premises in Capel St. a few years ago. They sell drink at very competitive prices.
Do you think out monopolists in the licensing trade would allow that ? 

Too many publicians in the Dail for that type of nonsense to be allowed. Stuff the consumer !


----------



## demoivre (13 Mar 2009)

Yorrick said:


> The English Pub chain Witherspoons were rumoured to be moving into a premises in Capel St. a few years ago. They sell drink at very competitive prices.
> Do you think out monopolists in the licensing trade would allow that ?
> 
> Too many publicians in the Dail for that type of nonsense to be allowed. Stuff the consumer !



If alcohol is at too much of a discount in a pub relative to other pubs I wouldn't go near it - don't think I'd feel comfortable having a drink in a Kevlar vest and crash helmet !


----------



## RMCF (13 Mar 2009)

demoivre said:


> If alcohol is at too much of a discount in a pub relative to other pubs I wouldn't go near it - don't think I'd feel comfortable having a drink in a Kevlar vest and crash helmet !



The Wetherspoons chains were advertising a 99p pint a few months back, but to be honest, and I hope I don't come across as a snob by saying this, I'd rather pay £2.50 to have a pint AWAY from the people who frequent my local Wetherspoons. It is packed full of candidates for the Jerry Springer/Jeremy Kyle Shows.


----------



## Firefly (13 Mar 2009)

RMCF said:


> The Wetherspoons chains were advertising a 99p pint a few months back, but to be honest, and I hope I don't come across as a snob by saying this, I'd rather pay £2.50 to have a pint AWAY from the people who frequent my local Wetherspoons. It is packed full of candidates for the Jerry Springer/Jeremy Kyle Shows.


 
Free entertainment - what more do you want!!


----------



## gillarosa (13 Mar 2009)

RMCF said:


> The Wetherspoons chains were advertising a 99p pint a few months back, but to be honest, and I hope I don't come across as a snob by saying this, I'd rather pay £2.50 to have a pint AWAY from the people who frequent my local Wetherspoons. It is packed full of candidates for the Jerry Springer/Jeremy Kyle Shows.


 
I think I was in one like that in Kent a long while back. One man was drinking his beer out of a Woman's White Stiletto amongst other strange and wonderfully entertaining events....then the Barman came over and after using his power of deduction worked out that some of us in out particular crowd were Irish and announced "I had some of you Irish in a few weeks back, Travellers, I had to ask them to leave" I guess they were far too well behaved for that particular pub or something!

Anyway Citibar, Dame Street €2.50 all drinks on Wednesdays, there is also a 'foam party' downstairs in the Disco, and with the current '80's revival there may be White Stilleto's about for anyone who may like to try the Kent experience.


----------



## S.L.F (14 Mar 2009)

Firefly said:


> The Long Valley & The Hi B - 20 yards of each other by the GPO and also The Chateaux on Patrick Street are all great pubs. LV also has incredible sambos so no need to break for food!


 
Walked into the Long Valley asked for a pint and a sandwich they weren't doing food at that hour.

I could have cried!

So went into the Chateaux and had a seafood chowder and a toasted sandwich...lovely.

Met our own Lex Foutish for a skinfull after leaving him decided to go to bed, I was 'tired' *ahem*.

So back to the hotel and there was a convention going on there.

Met a guy who had about a hundred vouchers for pints and was going to bed so I felt 'obliged' to help him in his quest to reduce the number he had to get rid of.

Didn't hear the cleaning lady banging on the door till 1.30.

Great night!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Mar 2009)

Great night alright, S.L.F. Glad I left when I did. Still not 100% and had to cancel golf this morning. Delighted you enjoyed The People's Republican welcome and hospitality. Wasn't easy to set it all up at such short notice, especially the vouchers, but I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## S.L.F (15 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Great night alright, S.L.F. Glad I left when I did. Still not 100% and had to cancel golf this morning. Delighted you enjoyed The People's Republican welcome and hospitality. Wasn't easy to set it all up at such short notice, especially the vouchers, but I love it when a plan comes together.


 
Still not right myself I'm not used to drinking enough beer to kill a horse!!!

And great beer it was too


----------

